# Chief Engineer Alec or Alan Allardyce



## Nigel Wing (Sep 26, 2006)

My Brother was a Lecky on Lossiebank, and believes the Ch/Eng was Alan Allardyce, apparently he was the permanent Chief on this vessel, and was very popular. Can anyone supply any info on this.

Thanks 
Nigel.


----------



## locorick (Sep 7, 2012)

I sailed briefly with an Alan Alardyce on cadet ship Otaio (NZS) in 1966 and then met up with him briefly on a CP Ship in 1983 but that is all I can say. I would imagine there are not too many Alan Alardyces around


----------



## bilgerat52 (May 18, 2018)

I sailed on Lossiebank in 1973 with Alec Alderdice as Chief Engineer like me he was from Fremantle and was a permanent chief for several years.


----------

